# Sorority in the Making



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok so for Christmas I got a 15g tank from Petco. It was the kit that was $40 so I decided I would try and make it look nice because I am a perfectionest and hate it. For art it takes me so long to do anything lol.

I went to Homedepot the other day to get dirt, playsand, and a bucket. Why dirt? Why not dirt? My dad made a nice little support for my bookshelf so it doesn't bow. Thankfully my dad is good at like everything. He is also a perfectionist and is like me, but has more patience lol. And takes so much time into what he is doing.

So to get started I had to put the dirt in the tank. I put just about an inch flat. I then had to wash the sand, so that took a while while my neighbors stared at me to find out what I was doing :shock:. Kinda creepy but yeah I know them, they just didn't say anything lol. I go back inside and start putting the sand in. I am almost done and I look down no more sand :-(. So I have to wash more, it takes about 10 minutes so yeah I was like FFFF *blankety blank*. Filling water was annoying because the sink by me doesn't have anything I can use to get the water inside the 5g bucket so I use a 1g bucket and fill the 5g bucket with that. So the tank was all done just had to get all of the excess dirt that came to the surface. I did a slight water change to test out my gravel vacuum. Keep in mind there is no plants. Although I did buy a T8 light with 6500K. Looks nice.

So yesterday I went to Petsmart to get all my plants. They use grow lights to long so they have algae on the plants. I go there and there is like no plants in the tank like thing. I was upset. *see grrr :redmad:* My mom looked at a box to find plants! So we get the lady and ask if we can look at the plants. I got 4 bunches of "red" ludwigia. That isn't a type that I am aware of. I know that it will turn red with a lot of light anyways back on topic. Then I got some swords 1 sword with long narrow leaves, when I got home there was 3 plants in there so I was happy! I got a sword bunch that has small thick leaves, that had 2 plants. My mom also found anubias on a rock so I got that. Totall so far about $25 just the plants. 

I then go to Petco because it is nearby and get driftwood with anubias because the anubias had a new leaf. It did have brown algae but the guy wiped it off. All this time I never bought the anubias on driftwood because I thought it wasn't algae. I also bought a buddah head. Total for petco and petsmart around $50 on all plants and ONE decoration lol.

Later that night my sister went to her work so I had her take me to petco and so I could pick up my new girly! My mom was PISSED lol. 

Any questions or comments are appreciated! 

(Pictures are taking on my phone and I wasn't trying to get a super good shot with limited glare so I will update)


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

How many girls are you going to be putting in there? And I also know about how quick that the price of acessories can go up!!!

I bought these last week and have them set up for my sorority that i am getting from chard56!!!

10g tank w/ hood & filter $30
heater $15
gravel $15
plants $25
sorority fish $30 w/shipping
extra stuff $5
_______________________________________
Total $120

It adds up extremely fast 
But it is all worth it!!!!:-D


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

eaglescout434 said:


> How many girls are you going to be putting in there? And I also know about how quick that the price of acessories can go up!!!
> 
> I bought these last week and have them set up for my sorority that i am getting from chard56!!!
> 
> ...


Tell me about it! I started out a little less than a month ago with one fish and a 2.5 gallon tank. Now I have two bettas with one more on the way, and have added both a five and a 10-gallon tank to my collection. I'm about 200 dollars in so far. 

I'm rationalizing it by telling myself I had a bad year, I deserve to treat myself just this once.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

angiessa said:


> Tell me about it! I started out a little less than a month ago with one fish and a 2.5 gallon tank. Now I have two bettas with one more on the way, and have added both a five and a 10-gallon tank to my collection. I'm about 200 dollars in so far.
> 
> I'm rationalizing it by telling myself I had a bad year, I deserve to treat myself just this once.


 Yep you sound addicted like me lol!:lol:


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

eaglescout434 said:


> Yep you sound addicted like me lol!:lol:


Completely.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

eaglescout434 said:


> How many girls are you going to be putting in there? And I also know about how quick that the price of acessories can go up!!!
> 
> I bought these last week and have them set up for my sorority that i am getting from chard56!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I know I wish it was cheaper. Good thing I got Christmas money to help. I think I may buy myself a new camera hmm. I could take better pictures of my fishies lol. Do you guys and gals think I should add more cave like things? The head is the only cave but I have heard that males like caves better then females.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Noooo, don't even talk about the money. I think I've spent enough to buy a cheap used car. >.> Changing substrate three times in three months didn't help.

Kfry, I like.  The buddha head looks awesome in there. It's a cave, right? That might be the only cave you need, I dunno. See what the others say.

You did a great job arranging the ludwigia (ludwiga?). Red ludwig-whatever will stay red in really intense red spectrum light. In normal 6500K light, it should pale a bit and turn kind of pink. It's a nice plant.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd spend the money on more plants instead of caves. soil based tanks you need 75% of the bottom filled with stems and 25% of the top covered with floaters. I have a bunch of terra cotta pots in my sorority and I've only seen a girl in one a couple of times


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Noooo, don't even talk about the money. I think I've spent enough to buy a cheap used car. >.> Changing substrate three times in three months didn't help.
> 
> Kfry, I like.  The buddha head looks awesome in there. It's a cave, right? That might be the only cave you need, I dunno. See what the others say.
> 
> You did a great job arranging the ludwigia (ludwiga?). Red ludwig-whatever will stay red in really intense red spectrum light. In normal 6500K light, it should pale a bit and turn kind of pink. It's a nice plant.


Thank you Sakura! Oh and Eaglescout I forgot to answer your question lol. There will be either 5-7 girls going in.

I may go pick up some more plants in about two weeks. I will see how the plants will grow. Oh and Tisa, someone on the forums, forgot the name, is sending some floating plants for around like $10, I am getting a variety too. I just hope that they don't block too much light, if so I will move them or put some in my 5g.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Update: So the dirt started kicking in so my water turned a light brown color. I did a water change and moved some ludwigia around so now it looks a bit more dense. I won't add the girls till it is dense enough so yeah. Oh and Sakura that head is a cave, and I also though it would look nice. 

One thing that I am picky about is decor. If it looks more fake or is like Spongebob stuff. It will NEVER go in my tanks lol. So yeah the head looked good so I got it. I will post a pic in a bit I will try and use my camera so I get better results than my phone.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you only have one girl in that tank so far? If you do and plan on adding more girls, you will have to, after you clean the tank, rearrange it so your present girl doesn't get aggressive with the others (because she won't recognize it as her territory). Beautiful tank though.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Nope, no swimming fish in here. I have 2 girls in separate tanks though that will go in the tank. I know about rearranging too. That is why I don't have one in there lol. I may get some ghost shrimp though just because I like them and they are fun to look at.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a question, in the front of the tank can there be a clear area kind of like in the side view pick but a bit less? And here are the recent pictures of the 15g tank.

I know that it isn't dense right now but remember these are real plants and there is dirt in the substrate, so don't say it isn't dense. I am aware and hope I will always be since it is my tank lol.

Changes: I moved some of the ludwigia around and made it so it wasn't bunched up. I also Moved the head a bit because I wanted plants on the side of it. There is great amount of ludwigia in the back of the head so when it is bigger it should grow in nice. Once most of the ludwigia is almost to the top I will cut it so it is only 2/3 of what it was and replant the trimmings


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You are doing good  Nice set up and the plants should fill in real nice.

You can leave the opening you have in the front part of your tank if you wish since it will be covered nicely in the middle and back.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

eaglescout434 said:


> How many girls are you going to be putting in there? And I also know about how quick that the price of acessories can go up!!!
> 
> I bought these last week and have them set up for my sorority that i am getting from chard56!!!
> 
> ...


 I am also getting my sorority members from Chard! Well 4 of them at least. The other 2 I hope to be double tail sisters from 1fish2fish's upcoming spawn. I am so excited! This is my first sorority!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok thank you myates. I want an area for veiwing. I really can't wait. Bettamommy I hope yours is good.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

BettaMommy531rip said:


> I am also getting my sorority members from Chard! Well 4 of them at least. The other 2 I hope to be double tail sisters from 1fish2fish's upcoming spawn. I am so excited! This is my first sorority!


Me too! I have not ordered fish online before but i know that chard has a great reputation and amazing fish!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love to get females from Darkmoon17's spawn from a while ago but my mom doesn't think shipping fish is a good idea. Oh well right? I hope that the water will clear up with a few more water changes. does anyone have anything they think I could improve on in the tank besides more dense/floating plants?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I know you don't want to hear it, but you DO NOT have nearly enough plants for a NPT, you NEED 75% of the floor covered with STEM plants and 25% top coverage. Please, do your research. I did what you did except I had more plants than you and I nearly killed all of my fish once the tank went rancid in a week. Please, go PM OldFishLady and ask her to help you fix this before it's too late for your fish and your plants. 

Also, NPT need to establish themselves for a while before you can add fish to it. PLEASE, seek help.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

What do you mean rancid?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My fish started heading for the top, as well as my malaysian trumpet snails. I took them out and smelled the tank and it reeked of rotten eggs. The soil went bad because there wasn't enough stem plants to keep the tank going. I don't mean to sound harsh or be mean, but I'm really worried  Tisia brought it up and you dismissed it, but I really want you to see the importance


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I can't go to the Petsmart for a bit so I may have to tear down the tank. I am sorry if I accidentally over looked it. I can't get floating plants order till tuesday and I don't know when I can get more plants. I thought that 28 ludwigia 5 sword and 2 anubias could last a bit. I would go out and buy some more plants but Petsmart isn't open...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

lol I had so many types of plants in my tank, but only 2 of them were stems and the others were not. Don't tear it down just yet, but go PM OFL and ask her to come to this thread and see what she can recommend. I had fish in my tank, you don't. Maybe the soil will stay put until you can put enough stem plants in the tank. I don't know personally, I tore mine down because it was more work than I bargained for. 

I'd also look into those red plants. With my little experience and watching the tropical board, red plants need more care than green. I am unsure how they work with NPT but it wouldn't hurt looking into it


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I know it is ludwigia that was grown under intense light because that is what happens when you have very high light. I have a T8 6500K light that should keep the leaves a pinkish color.

Oh and I PMed OFL so yeah. Just gotta wait for her.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

T8.... phhhhfttt on you then! I'm just wondering with that high of a light needed, would you need to use Co2?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

From my understanding CO2 is only needed for plants that are actually grown above water like baby tears. Maybe PRO will know. Ross on YouTube doesn't use obe and he has a T5.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

It's too complicated for me, I just know on my tropical forums a lot of people use Co2 for their regular tanks and plants. I don't know about NPT. I did find this though...



> Why should we use Co2 in planted aquarium tank?
> 
> Carbon dioxide (CO2) play an important role in plant growth by supplying most of the carbon the plants need. Plants use it to build the basic carbon structures from which all plant material is made and it represents 40% of the plant’s dry weight. Without sufficient CO2, plants cannot photosynthesize and convert inorganic carbon into sugars.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't wait until you get all the girls in there!  Great job on the tank!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You did a lovely job on your scape.....don't tear the tank down.....since you do plan on more plants this will help....you want mass amounts of stem plants on start up and floating plants to help keep the water safe for livestock.....

The red color will fade some but not too bad-mine did fine in my NPT with the 6500k, true that injected CO2 will help keep the deep red color you need more watts and you really don't need CO2 other than what the tank itself makes...NPT's are intended to be low tech-not that you can't go high tech...you can...but you don't have to....

Good that you spread the stems out more the way you did-this will help to get more light to the lower leaves for better growth.

How deep is the dirt and what kind is it, how deep is the sand cap, do you have a filter on the tank, do you have any trumpet snails or are you going to poke the soil to help prevent anaerobic spots.

How many days has this tank been setup and running-have you made any water changes, can you tell if the plants are actively growing...what is the photoperiod and how old are the light bulbs

On the sword plants=make sure the crown is slightly above the substrate-I give mine a little tug after I plant them to bring the crown up some so it doesn't rot.

Remind me again...what size is this tank.....


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh snap I gotta go fix the swords I forgot about that lol. Inform the light about a week ago, dirt is roughly 1 inch but some came up in the sand, the sand is like 2 inches, and I have been poking the sand because I haven't found any trumpet snails. Should I just order them off aquabid? Oh and it is a 15g filtered tank. Oh much should I poke the dirt? And what should I poke it with? I was using my planting teasers.
Maisydogthirteen thank you, I can't wait either but I have to get some problems sorted out first lol.

Btw Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ugh, OFL! I turned the tank light on and there is this white stuff that looks like algae and flows like algae too. What the hell is it and does this mean I did something wrong?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic of it...when you say white stuff....is it on the plants, walls, on the top...etc....

The soil at 1in is okay-I would have went deeper (_2in soil/1in sand_) in a 15gal especially with sword plants since they can have pretty massive root systems-but 2in of sand is too much-usually you can siphon the sand out fairly easy.....just an FYI on your NPT's layers....the sand cap is to hold the soil in place and generally you only need or want to use half as much cap as base...example...1in soil to half inch sand cap.

How long has the system been setup, what is your photoperiod and what kind of soil did you use.

You can use anything to poke the soil-you want to do that a couple of times a week at the least-more won't hurt, just don't stir-just poke it-once you have active plant growth the roots will bring oxygen into the soil
As you have plant growth-pinch the tops and replant.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I will try and get a pic, it has been setup for less then a week, Wednesday will be a week. In front the sand cap is 1 inch then goes to 2 inches I forgot to mention that part. The dirt is 1 inch all around though. Oh I thought it was suppose to be about the same so 50 50? Should I take some sand out or is it fine? I will take a picture before I change the water because I want to get rid of the tint soon. I forgot to mention it in the PM but there isn't anything living in the tank besides the plants. The soil is Miricle grow organic choice. Thank you OFL!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay so I think I am going to be able to go to Petco and get shrimp and snails. For more plants I think I will order them online. I want wisteria but there isn't any at my pet stores.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol I guess this thread is already old XD.

Anyway is there a way where I can have like 5-6 tetras and like 5 girls? It is a 15g tank


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its not old....its is your thread and you can keep it alive.....

15gal stocking.....depending on what kind of tetras.....any that stay in the under 2.5in range as adults should work with the girls....in the 5-6 range for 2.5in adults and 8-10 for 1.5in adults tetra....
You might want to wait until you get more plants or get the tetras now and keep them in QT-plant more stem plants and add floating plants too in the mean time.....


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

OFL thank you! Good news I am going to be getting floating plants soon! They will just have to be shipped! So would 8 neon tetras be fine since they stay a tad smaller then the cardinal tetras. I put some more plants in today, just 6 wisteria but that should help a tiny bit. As I said earlier I will be getting floating plants, it is also a variety of them too. Frogbit, water lettuce, pennywort I think. So I can get tetras then once the tank grows in I can put the females in?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Neon tetras should be fine in a heavy planted 15gal with the girls-this of course can vary...sometimes Bettas just don't get along with any fish....lol....then when you have mixed species you can sometimes have feeding problems...but you won't know until you try...one really important step that a lot of hobbyist leave out and that is QT'ing new fish...sometimes we get lucky and all goes well...but more often than not...it doesn't......

Neons can be hard to catch in a heavy planted tank-they are sensitive to a lot of medications and salt-plus you can risk killing the plants with any medications and salt you add to the tank if you had to treat the Neons for anything....what I am getting at......you really want to do a 3 week QT before adding them to the NPT......and save yourself a headache later......

Good that you are getting floating plants and the added wisteria is great.....I would add the Bettas and this will work as the QT for them if they are the only species of fish in the tank......

When I set my NPT's up...I add all my livestock the same day.....and make the needed water changes....

I don't recall if you have a water test kit or not....if so, what kind is it and have you tested the water.....

Any updated pic.....


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have the API master test kit, I haven't run any tests lol, I keep forgetting I guess I will do the tests after I do a water change. I will also try to get some new pics.

I did put snails in the tank, not a lot because they were from my sisters tank. They do a good job for cleaning. I might try to get some from Petco or some other place if I get some plants or if the nice guy is there.

I went to Petco yesterday and no one was in the fish section all just hanging out with each other. One came over when I wasn't ready then went away and never came back. We asked if someone could come over and they said in a tiny bit. About 5 min later I walked out empty handed because they wouldn't help. All I wanted was some ghost shrimp. 

and for quarantining can't I use the tank as a quarantine since I won't have bettas for a while? They would all have been housed together.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay I just did a test:
PH: 8
Ammonia: 1-1.5 ppm
Nitrite: 0-.25 ppm
Nitrate: 0

I think I will wait to add fish until the ammonia goes down a bit. Is the ammonia from the dirt in the tank?

My plans are to wait until the cycle starts then get neons. Once my plants grow in I will add the girls. 

Update: Two of my swords, the short ones with the fat leaves, have new growth! One has 3 new leaves coming in, the other has 2 leaves coming in. I will be getting ghost shrimp today to eat the organic matter that is from the drift wood.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What kind of dechlorinator are you using.....or any other chemical additives...

You shouldn't have ammonia-be sure and test before water changes and test your source water without any dechlorinator and again with dechlorinator and this will help tell you if the dechlorinator is the cause....then test the tank and compare all the numbers....

Be sure and shake and bang the #2 nitrate reagent it tend to settle and cause skewed results and follow all the directions to a "T" especially on the time lines and shaking between reagents...high user error with the liquid test kits when you first start using them...

The nitrogen cycle is different when you have live plants-especially with dirt based tanks-its a silent cycle of sorts.....the plants will use ammonia for food before conversion and often you will never have nitrate-its not that its not happening...it is...its just that test results can sometimes be more confusing.

You can but this is why you don't want to....
"Neons can be hard to catch in a heavy planted tank-they are sensitive to a lot of medications and salt-plus you can risk killing the plants with any medications and salt you add to the tank if you had to treat the Neons for anything....what I am getting at......you really want to do a 3 week QT before adding them to the NPT......and save yourself a headache later....."


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> What kind of dechlorinator are you using.....or any other chemical additives...
> 
> You can but this is why you don't want to....
> "Neons can be hard to catch in a heavy planted tank-they are sensitive to a lot of medications and salt-plus you can risk killing the plants with any medications and salt you add to the tank if you had to treat the Neons for anything....what I am getting at......you really want to do a 3 week QT before adding them to the NPT......and save yourself a headache later....."


Uh it is Kordon NovAqua Plus, I will do a test with my tap then. I have been doing a lot of water changes too. I did a 30% yesterday, then I did a 30% the day before. Should I try Prime?

I also ordered a better filter because the one I have doesn't have the filtration capacity I was looking for. It came in the kit I got and is rated for 10g, not even 15g. I got this one off Amazon for pretty cheap and it provides twice the amount of filtration as the tank can hold lol. Here it is http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00020SVDG/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details I like that it has different layers so if you need to replace something it will still house a lot of bacteria.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Anybody know if that filter ^ is good?


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the 20- gallon version of that filter, and it's awesome. Like you said, the filter media is in layers, so even if you go by the manufacturer's replacement schedule, you're only replacing one layer at a time and keeping the bacteria.

The only problem I had was that you can't turn the flow down very much - there's a pretty good current even on the lowest setting. I used nylon over the intake and sponge in the outflow, and it's working great.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

IMO Prime is awesome. I love it!

It's so funny, almost every sorority thread I see has that head in it! Myself included  It's such a good sorority decoration. Like others have said, I would just add tons more plants.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok thanks for telling me about the filter. I will baffle it, well actually I already baffled the old sucky filter. Oh greentea, I am trying to win an action for plants off of aquabid. The action is for like 25 ludwigia bunches and then I am trying to get some dwarf sag just because I like it.

Update: I finally got a bacteria bloom, so once the filter is in there for a while I will add neon tetras. I will most likely douple filter it until my new filter which will arrive today, I love Prime!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I got my floating plants yesterday! Thanks to DKRST. I got a bunch of floating plants, they cover maybe about 30%, so I am good as far as the floating plants. I am hoping I win the auction on Aquabid so I will have about 75% of the ground planted and the tank should be successful. 

I also got the filter yesterday, I really like how it is a 3 stage filter, my old filter wasn't doing much because when I attempted to clean the filter bag all that was coming out of it was dirty water. I will test ammonia again and hopefully it is in check if not I REALLY REALLY need more plants before fish are added to suck up ammonia.

I noticed my driftwood is kind of like losing some of the wood and it goes on the surface of the wood. I will try and get a pic. Any one that knows what it is/causing it, if you tell me I will be a very happy panda. Any comments and suggestions are really appreciated.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Driftwood does tend to shed some depending on the type. That's why I gave up and tossed all mine. I think it'll settle down in time.

Are you doing water changes to help with the cycling? Anytime the ammonia gets as high as you've had it, do a big water change to bring it back down to a safe level. Keep testing and doing water changes to keep the ammonia at a safe level and eventually, you'll find that the ammonia levels start to drop on your own. That means you're in the nitrite stage so you have to start testing for that. Same thing as with ammonia. When the level gets too high, do a water change to bring it back down. You want just enough ammonia/nitrite for the bacteria to keep up with. 

It's looking really good, kfry.


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

It sounds like so much progress has been made  I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought that OFL said that cycling a NPT will be different because the plants use the ammonia as food? Oh well, I will just change some water dump it, fill it then dump since my bucket is only 5g lol. I will get a new pic.

As for the driftwood, I took the anubias out of it, then boiled the living daylights out of it lol.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is correct....but the plants have to be actively growing and using the nutrients, ammonia etc.....until then you will need to make water changes especially with livestock in the tank....you want to keep ammonia 0.25ppm or lower for the livestock...but you also have to remember that some additives can change the ammonia to ammonium and the test products can't tell the difference....both the plants and the biological filtration can use ammonium for food but it not harmful to the livestock.....watch the livestock and they will tell you by their behavior what you have....

Look forward to updated pics.....


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay, all my plants are growing btw, my swords are growing in like 4-2 new leaves, my ludwigia is growing like crazy. Oh and the new leaves are a pinkish so they look awesome. Oh and the anubias that I bought already had a new leaf, on Sunday I noticed it is growing another leaf, so my plants are thriving. I am getting more plants anytime this week too. There is a problem, my tap has ammonia like .25 ppm I think. So not good.

That organic white stuff is still growing, I vacuum it up every time and it still grows. I need shrimp to eat it, but too high of ammonia. I will upload a pic today hopefully.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Pics as promised, sorry for the semiglare in the first. In the second one you can see how my ludwigia is growing and growing a pinkish color. And there is a lot more floating plants.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Its comming along great!!! My girls arrive tomorrow! How much longer will you have to let the plants grow out before you add your girls?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Uh not sure until it is dense, I am also getting more plants so we will see. I want the plants to be established though. I will be getting some neon tetras once my ammonia decides to calm down. Thanks for the compliment too, it actually helps me out because I will feel confident that it looks nice.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh no problem and your welcome i glanced back and saw the second pic I did the same thing to slow the filter down on my filter too.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's looking great, kfry! At the rate your plants are going, it shouldn't be too long before it's dense enough.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol, I should be getting a lot more ludwigia soon too. Maybe I will just grow it in a tub and wait till I can use all of it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I just got new plants and they're in a Rubbermaid QTing while I get up the energy to plant them. As long as they get enough light. The last plants I left in a Rubbermaid died. Oops.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Would just leaving them outside work if I have extras? 

Update: I took the driftwood out because I think that is what is causing the mold like slime. We will see, though unneeded to do a water change tomorrow. The new ludwigia should either come tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How cold does it get at night? It gets down to the 30's here so leaving the plants outside might be too cold. Most AQ plants like temps in the mid to high 70's.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha maybe take them inside after a bit idk. I will give some to my 5g tank, my sisters 5g, and one of my other sisters tank that I am setting up this weekend. 

Quick poll what fish should I get cories or neon tetras? I am thinking the same occupied space may be a problem, just asking. I will get either 5 cories, or 8 neon tetras. Please comment!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's a tough one beause I like both. One thing is you'll always see your neons but cories are diurnal, meaning they are most active during the morning and evening. Sometimes they'll hide a lot and you may not see much of them. I have to get a flashlight and check under their cave/rock to make sure they're all there. 

Another problem I did run into when I tried to keep bettas and cories is that the bettas eat the cories' food. It can take a cory a while to find and eat food and we all know bettas are little piggies so it can be a hassle sometimes. But all that aside, I do love my cories so I think you'll be happy choosing either.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I am still very undecided, I like cories because of the face they have. But neons colors look awesome. Majority will win and I'll most likely get the recommended one. 
I am just worried the girls will eat the neons food and get bloated and or swim bladder.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you feed something like New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula, they can all eat the same food. Just sprinkle some on top and they should all eat just enough. It's a hard decision, though. Both kinds of fish are pretty awesome.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I know right? Maybe i will pick up that fish food. Is it small pellets? If so I could do that, just have to make sure the neons and bettas get their food. Do cories eat algae waffers or the meaty kind of waffer? I have both btw.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, the New Life Spectrum are reaaaaaally small pellets, they're like sand grains almost. Neons need really small food because of their tiny mouths. Cories eat both meaty and algae wafers so if you get cories, you're good for feeding them.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

+1 for Corys!!!!:-D


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok do cories 2, neons 0. I think feeding bottom feeders and surface eaters will be much easier also. Hoe much and how often should I feed the cories?


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

I feed mine once every day with wardleys pellet food for bottom feeders. The pellets sink down to the bottom pretty quick so my bettas dont eat them in time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

cories :| hands down :lol: Fast sinking pellets work, and they enjoy a boiled slice of zuchinni now and then too :lol:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Do those sinking waffers work? They are maybe like 1/4 of an inch or 1/2 not exactly sure. Okay so cories it is then. Plus the cories will usually be in the bottom of the tank as opposed to the top.

Update: There are those white worms in my tank, forgot the name lol, but there are also a couple little white looking parasites, they are fast too! Would the parasite things, well I am guessing parasites, harm the cories? I also have a weird looking slime stuff on a couple of my stem plants I will upload a pic. Then there are these egg looking things that are under some of the leaves. They aren't the snails eggs and like perfectly round. I have a pic of these as well.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've searched them up before, because of another thread.... They may be Planaria, which is harmless, just sometimes to you (like pest snails can be) are annoying. I'd like a pic though 
And I have heard of people using the wafers.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay here are the pics, the first is of the slime, you can also see I think 2 of those egg things underneath the ludwigia all the way to the left, then the second is of the snails eggs.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

huh... definitely do not look like snail eggs to me.
You don't have fish in there hey? Most critters latch to live plants you just get - however parasites won't last without a proper host to feed off of. If it's planaria, it's literally harmless, although they can get big (and to me they look just...yuck!!)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

How should I remove the weird looking eggs? The ones on the last picture are snail eggs though right. Just making sure. The only living things in my tank besides the plants are some snails. I usually only see 2 though because they grew pretty big from when I put the snails in the tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you are able to, use a deep spoon, or even a fine mesh net. And rinse the net afterwrards.

Snail eggs, often are on little strings, and very small. I believe they ARE snail eggs in the second pic, because I've had pond snails before and that is exactly what the eggs looked like.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay I have a fine net so I will use that, what about the stuff on the plants? I know that it just got on the plants because it wasn't like that when I turned the lights off. Thanks for all the help Sena!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not sure about that, only thing I can think of is if you were able to get the plants out, wiping off the leaves (aquarium sponge, or a clean t-shirt material, then rinsed)... I've had to do that with black hair algae (ugh)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay I will do that since only a couple plants have it. I need to vacuum up some stuff in the tank anyways.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol ok  hope you have luck with these


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't really tell what the round objects are under the Ludwigia leaves or see the slime...but the jell mass on the wisteria leaves are snail eggs-easy enough to remove with a piece of airline hose and siphon them out-you may have to dislodge first with your finger nail or something....or just pinch that leaf off and scrape the snail eggs off and then let that leaf float in the tank and it should sprout roots in a week or so and you will have a new plant.....

Remember with soil based tanks you don't want or need to remove too much mulm off the bottom-this is nutrients for the plants and as it decomps it produces natural source of CO2 for the plants


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay so there are far more eggs than I expected. Should I just take the two pond snails out and put regular tap water in there? I am aware that the cycling will take longer but all these things on the water are driving me crazy. I know that the plants will be fine in the tap. Please someone answer ASAP because I am in the middle of a wc


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, you could do that.... I usually quarantine all my plants in tap water. only one to ever die is that stupid floating plant that never lasts long anyways -.- (never getting the whatchamicallit plant). Save some of the snail eggs, if you want too. You do not need to, as they will just reproduce again xD

Do realize, if it IS planaria, water along will not kill them.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh I am talking about maybe it will kill the eggs that I have no idea what they are. For the snails could I just put them in a small container with a piece of an algae waffer. I will have a plant in it as well for some cover. 

So there shouldn't be any problems with adding tap? It will be diluted since I didn't take out all the water.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not really. And maybe it will kill the eggs? not sure lol. best to try anyways, right?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay I will get the snails and some eggs and put the water in.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hope it works :lol:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Me too! The snails are in a container that I made for my bettas during wc because the containers got a crack in them. They have algae waffer pieces and 2 live plants. I managed to salvage dome eggs too. I think I spoil the snails too lol.

So I looked in my 5g and I put a Anubias in there because it was on the driftwood I had in the 15g. Well there is one clump of eggs on the bottom of a leaf lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol oh my! :lol:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Things we do for our pets lol. The tank is actually looking really good as of now, I will add water conditioner either tomorrow or Monday depending how the tank is. I want everything out of my tank that shouldn't be there.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay that slime stuff is driving me crazy, I really feel like tearing down the tank and starting over, when I get the new ludwigia and do it right. Should I or no? No matter what I do the slime comes and sits on the sand, eventually it gets white and looks hideous.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure about that


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I have no idea about the slime. That's weird because I've never had that before. Bacterial bloom maybe? Really strange.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It is more of an algae looking thing but it looks moldy, that doesn't look good lol. I am just gonna tear it down and do it right. I will just have to do it on a week end. At least I learned the first time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

True =D if you didn't learn at all I'd be sad. That and it'd be harder for you to have a sorority  -lolz- I am so putting a link to my new sorority video to you.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh that would be AWESOME. Another good thing the plants have grown a lot, some ludwigia not much but when I redo it I will put the smaller ones where the big ones are.

Update: I turned the heat up a bit and some of the white stuff is vaporizing, weird I know. I need to find a biologist and have her/him tell me what the heck it is. So I will most likely tear it down when I get the new ludwigia, so the plants aren't waiting to long. The pain in the butt is I will also have to buy all new filter media and clean it real good so this mysterious white stuff doesn't come back. I will have to go buy a storage container to out the plants in while I am cleaning the tank etc.

Quick question the bottom of my plants are blackened, they are still firm and healthy I just don't know what is causing it, my guess would be excess nutrients/dirt.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Just dirt  I get it too with my plants (java fern and some sort of...sword plant?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V00gZ5ro3LE sorority xD


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay that makes me feel better, I was curious about that. I will watch the sorority video soon. 

For when I dirt my tank again what is the best method to get the wood out? Just using a pasta drainer? And should I moistened it with a spray bottle wait a bit for it to suck up the water or add the dirt and then the sand. Another I know OFL does this, should I not rinse the sand and just use the water changes to clear it up or is just washing it first easier?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been told if I ever get sand, to rinse it when I first buy it, add it in... then aftrewards it's just a means of needing to sift through it now and then to catch any bigger chunks the plants cannot take for ya.

Not sure about what you asked though... not much of an expert there =D


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I hope either Sakura can tell me or OFL before next week lol. I guess washing it will be better in the first place so I only have to deal with one thing tinting the water s color and no cloudieness. I really need the seller to ship the ludwigia. I can just use a storage container for holding the plants right.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep. never caused trouble for me - I had plants in a bucket of tank water xD always good to quarantine them at first anyways.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah well then I guess I forgot about quarantining them, so I will just empty the tank next week and not set it up again until the plants are quarantined. Should I quarantine the new plants separate from my older plants?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I would... I've had a case where one plant had black hair algae. And I didn't know - and it spread to other plants!! You never know, so better off keeping them separate


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay will do. 

Oh is there a video showing all the sorority?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I rinsed my sand in a bucket. If it's play sand, it doesn't need that much rinsing. Just a quick swish. But if you use actual aquarium sand like CaribSea, that requires a bit more rinsing.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V00gZ5ro3LE that is the sorority xD for now. Until Sarah, Suzi and myself finish the long battle against their fin rot. Then I'll post a new updated of the updated :lol:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Last time I rinsed the play sand I washed it for like 10 minutes. I really like how cheap play sand is. So what's the best way to remove those pieces of wood in the dirt?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-might look into sand- :lol: I'd think you could use a baster. I have three...one large, two itty bitty (itty bitty for fry)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How did you remove the wood last time? Or did you use a different soil?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I sat around with a strainer forever until I finally got tired of it and just picked out any bigger pieces and threw the rest of the soil in, lol. the sand will hold down most of the little pieces


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tisia, lol.  Sounds like me and rinsing the gravel. "Aww, to heck with it." *dumps it in, giant cloud of dust rises in water*


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I did it by hand git tired of it and put a lit of wood in lol.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The way I sift my dirt- I use a piece of rabbit wire with small size holes in it-I do this outside over a a big wash tub...but you can also just spread the soil out on a tarp or plastic and hand pick out all the big pieces of organic matter...the really small pieces should not be that big of an issue...

I don't rinse my sand-but this is because I can work with it better dry-the way I have my stuff setup and just the supplies I have in general make it easier for me and then with my physical limitation.....its just easier to start dry and make back to back water changes until clear and this is only about 2-3 water changes for me before I plant and once I plant-I may need to make 1 or 2 more water changes

But rinsing in a bucket first is okay too...really the same thing...I rinse the sand in the tank because this is what works for me....one thing about fish keeping and setting up tanks....lots of correct ways to reach the same goal...its finding what works for you and what you have on hand...sometimes we have to get creative....lol.....


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

How big of holes should the chicken wire have? I can try and buy a small portion if not i will have to do it by hand.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Not chicken wire ...rabbit wire with the small square holes.....I have a 2x2 ft piece tacked to a couple of 2x2 boards to make kinda a handle on it to sift the soil....I use it for my compost too that I use in my garden....


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Nevermind then hand picking it will be then lol. I wish that all this hadn't happened. I could have gotten a pineapple girl that was there. Not sure if she is still there  ... 

Anyone know how long I should be quarantining the betta girls? Like a week right? I can have them in not heated tanks for a tiny bit though right because I figured that if they are in the store without heaters they should be fine for a week. I am gonna get the critter keepers, some of the small ones but they will still have room to swim.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, about a week should do. 
I suggest if keeping them in kritter keepers, to have them somewhere warm. I find in my house, my room is warmest, and the warmest spot is a shelf in the closet  basically, heat rises - so try having them higher up if you can


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay I will try my best to keep them the warmest. Should I buy a plastic plant for each one so they can feel a tad secure?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

definitely  I found Dally dislikes being in the 3 gallon sooo he's back in the stupid bowl that I hate (1.5 gallon?) and I gave him a fabric plant -.- Plants are a good thing to make them feel...less exposed.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I will make room in my bookshelf and they will be there, maybe get a flash light or something and put a towel up to retain heat. I am very limited on space btw. I might put some seran wrap on top but leave openings for fresh air just to help a bit more.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The saran wrap is a good idea because it keeps them from jumping out and at the same time makes the air nice and humid for the bettas to breathe.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I will be getting KK so they will have lids, I guess it will keep them humid though. So unheated for about a week will work right? I figured most people have there bettas unheated lol, may just find them a tad boring for a bit.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

As long as the temp doesn't drop down below 70 at the lowest, they should be okay. Just sluggish. Since they'll be on a bookshelf, they'll be a bit higher too so maybe they'll stay warmer as heat rises. You can always wrap towels around the tanks too, to keep in warmth.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

And avoid windows/doors  those are so drafty lol! Beside my window vs beneath my window - there is a huge temperature change O_O The bookshelf is a good idea!!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok I will see about the towels at night. During the day they will be fine.

Random question, should I get fire belly frogs or poison dart frogs?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

fire belly =D


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I agree I just found out that dart frogs are way harder to care for.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought they were lol. Fire bellies are cool, and generally easy to upkeep. Live foods are better, and a mesh or actual top for the tank they are in. And...driftwood, is awesome x)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

OMG my friend said I could have 1 or 2 free tadpoles and I just raise them! He is gonna help me and I will be researching like crazy. I will take some pics when I go to his house and I will post them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooo cool!! =D


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay so something thta sucks the guy that I bought the ludwigia from had to give me a refund because Paypal was withholding money coming to him or something like that. now I have to find more ludwigia or another type of stem plant.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww really?? ><


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay now I am so pissed! I look onto Aquabid to look for more plants to buy, ^ read above, and the seller relisted the item. He said that his Paypal wasn't working so why would he relist?
Here is the auction http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplants&1327587147


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thwn maybe I suggest avoiding that seller, if you feel he is not being honest.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I definitely will, I sent him an email saying that I was upset about what he did. On the positive note that algae slime stuff is dying down. The only thing there is like little things around the water, it may be parasites as it isn't those worms.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Give him a negative review or report him to AquaBid or something. That's very dishonest of him. :evil:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

How easy are they to see? Can easily be a good kind of critter that hitch hikes


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

They are small but visible, you can't really see them by just looking at the tank, you gotta actually look closely. They might be the ones that are breaking down that slime stuff because I have seen them in it. I could see if my friend still had a microscope and if yes TRY to catch one lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Infusoria? :3 I know sometimes you can see them - and often they are found near algae, or live plants. They are pretty good little guys and are on your side :lol:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay good I was freaking out when I first saw them, now I am relieved. I need to go to either Petsmart or Petco and get some live plants tomorrow. I need to trim some plants too some are just super long.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I know. I got plants that grow soooo long. x.x


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg I just looked at the first pic and it looked so bad compared to now lol. I need to post a new pic.

Oh I am going to the petstores today, they are both like 2 minutes away maybe one. I am gonna look for some more stem plants and get some ghost shrimp, unless the have RCS which I doubt. That slime is almost all gone too so the shrimp should help eat it and eat the decomposed stuff of it. If they survive the week I will add cories. If they have pandas is 5-6 pandas fine with 5-6 girls? The filter is good to 30 gallons with 3 stage filtration, (sponge, carbon, and the porous rock stuff)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

what size of tank again? Cories'll need lots of hiding spots  and better in bigger tanks because they are very skittish.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

15g, is that okay with a small school of cories?

Okay so I got ghost shrimp today! Along with some plants that are being QT. I got 2 bunches of ludwigia and hygrophilia. I may give my sister one bunch of ludwigia as she got a 29 galling with her boyfriend. I have been helping them setup and buy stuff for their tank. Hehe I am trying to make them get non aggressive fish so they can get a Betta lol. The shrimp are all full grown, the lady was really helpful and was determined to get the biggest ones which was nice. TWO of the ghosties are preggo! I hope they don't eat all the babies.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe it should be fine. 5 females, 5 cories - give or take one or two. lots of plants will be key :3 and good for you helping them lol


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I will post some pics of the ghosties maybe tomorrow after I gravel vac the tank, I need to get the dead slime stuff out, looks so unattractive lol. Yeah when I saw the ghosties in the store I was like sitting there with my mouth open. Usually they have tiny ones. These are at least an inch! I will take a pic of my sisters tank tomorrow or something, Once planted and plants grow out a bit, it will look good. They are lucky too, I am doing there tank lol.

Anyone know about rummy nose tetras? Just like tank requirements and that stuff, I want my sister and her BF to have easy fish that look good. Rummy nose because of the design of them and not a lot of people have them. Then some cories cause they cute lol. Her BF wants all these aggressive fish that grow to 6".


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww :3 totally need pics xD


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok once it is planted, then later on I will do an update. My sis's BF, his mom has an awesome hot tub turned koi pond. Maybe I will share pics. I know the size is small but she takes good care of it and everything, there is also a turtle.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

whoaaaa a hot tub aquarium xDDD that's awesome!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I will post pics, his mom has such a green thumb the area around it looks amazing! Pics will be here soon.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nice! I have a green thumb somehow in this strange family, where there's plant killers :lol:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Prepare to be mind blown lol. For anyone just coming in don't say that the pond is too small, she takes care of her koi and make sure she checks on them everyday.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

THAT is a nice looking arrangement =D and yeah, it "might" be small but hey, they are pretty healthy, full grown by the looks of it, and she does care for them  and plus it'd be an awesome filtration system in there!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yup I would say more for goldies but she has had all the koi for super long, the only death I know about was one of the turtles. I didn't care for that turtle because it was so shy, right when you open the door it will go straight in the pond. The other turtle she loves people and will let you hold her and everything!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh cool!! Well, sometimes premature deaths happen and there is nothing that can be done about it. There's so many factors, and some people forget those factors and blame the owners for being "so reckless and stupid" and it is annoying.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I know really -_- yeah I can't wait for my other plants to be finished QT, I am gonna give my sis a bunch of the ludwigia as a fish gift lol jk. Their tank has a lot of potential though.

For ghost shrimp do you know the best way to ensure some babies make it?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

cool =D I bet she'll love that hey?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yup they spent a lot of money today, the heater is on its way too. I am also giving them some floating plants because I think my surface is about 50% occupied with them so they can have some.

I REALLY need an update pic much has changed. What is the best way to have a trimming get roots? Just floating right.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

trimming roots?  I've only ever trimmed floating plants, by gently pinching sections off (leaving large chuncks) and acclimating them to different tanks  you'll be amazed how fast they grow lol


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

No, a plant trimming like ludwigia for say. You just float it on the surface of the water and it grows roots faster.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

huh I know nothing about it lol


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh that's what this one guy Dustin does on YouTube. He is like OFL. So I guess I can trust him lol.

Shrimp are still alive! As ling as they live through the week I know the tank is fine. And I can get the first fish!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yay


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I am gonna move some plants around and then trim plants and give more to my sister. I left my bucket at her house so I can't clean my tank lol. So I have to do it tonigh meh. Well better get cutting soon if I am gonna watch the play off game too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: good idea


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol still haven't done anything. Ok in lol 2 minutes I'll get ready. Yes I am still in bed lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I have to work in 2 hours lol. I'd rather stay in bed x)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh lol, well my tank has been trimmed a bit and gave my clippings to my sister. Well when I get home I will need to try and do a small water change to get rid of the organic matter.

It's funny I feel because it is a back to back convo, nobody wants to just come in lol. Don't be shy!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I don't bite.
... .... no actually I don't D: :lol:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

When you get a trimming, just bury it in the substrate and it'll root. Or, you can float it. But if you float it, the roots will start to grow from the sides of the stem and hang down like a curtain instead of from the bottom like a normal plant.

Congrats on the ghost shrimp and that's a neat koi pond.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh okay, my sister bought a bunch of plants at Petsmart so I saved all the lead weights. One of the clippings I gave her, wisteria, had to many leaves so I couldn't bury it cause it would float. I just put a lead weight so it will root.

All the shrimp are still alive so it is going good. I am gonna try a WC to get the weird stuff if the floor. How long should I quarantine plants that I bought.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

any new plants should be quarantined at least a week


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice setup. Those 15 longs at petco is a great bargain. I had a nice sized driftwood in mine but sheesh it was tanning the water (I could actually see it seeping as it sat in my tank haha) so I removed it for now. Sitting in a bucket, am gonna let it soak for a good 1 or 2 weeks or more.

Presently scoping out crowntail females with unique coloring...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:3 man I wish I could get crowntails girls here! lol


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

15 longs? I had driftwood, but I took it out because it smelled bad, like a rotting smell. 

Sena there is no crowntail girls around you? Or are there just no unique ones?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope. No colored females, no crowntails, no delta, nothing. My females are all combtails though, and all my males are VT :| nothing different here :lol:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

That sucks. Most of the females are labeled as veil or crown but they sell a lot of defferent tail types so next time I'm gonna look if they have half-moon females.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nice =D


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I think the preggo shrimp were trying to lay their eggs, they looked so funny. One was like almost in a ball, so weird. Oh then yesterday one of the shrimp was upside down on a frogbit., still in the water, just haven't seen that before.

Should I just get all Betta females? I am thinking it might be easier then to have cories with the girls. If I do I can get 6-8 right? Most likely I will get 6, do if I see one I really want I can have her.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, you can do that  6 is a good number to start with....float them all at the same time, for ones you get at once. Whenever you add one, rearrange everything and do a water change, so she is not being dumped in someone else's territory that has been already scouted out.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah I know that much. One problem with the floating is in my tank the flap to feed them is too small for the cups to fit through. So they will be without light, maybe I will put plastic wrap over the top to keep in best and keep the fish in lol.

I need the plants to grow in a bit more first. I cut them pretty short so my sister could get some clippings. Oh I just remembered I have more plants being QT.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that's fine. I sometimes introduce fish in the dark anyways.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you think it will be better if it is darker? I need to introduce them on a Friday so I have the week end to monitor them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, I find it better because it lowers stress... Or, so I found.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh okay maybe I will put paper around the tank but just have the top for viewing. The tank will still be light but it will be way reduced, thanks for the tip maybe I will try it. Always worth a try and it isn't like I have to go out of my way and buy something.

How do you make sure all the girls get enough food without having them overfed?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Watch as you feed and if one girl gets shoved out of the way a lot, you may need to cup her and feed her. Or try to train her to wait for her food at a different part of the tank. One of my girls is like that, she's the lowest girl on the totem pole so I have to make sure I drop extra bloodworms right in front of her while shooing the other girls away.

To be honest, I find feeding my sorority easier with frozen bloodworms than pellets but that's just me. My girls tend to push each other down toward the bottom of the tank in their excitement for food so in my tank, pellets usually end up in the filter before anyone realizes they're there.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh okay I will have to remember that. I can't wait till my plants grow in so I can get some girls. I fed my shrimp yesterday, it was funny seeing them fight for food. Btw I broke the waffers and had more then enough pieces of waffer.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

How long should I let the girls float and see each other before letting them out? And how do I do it do I release all of them then cup the ones fighting for the top or what, please explain lol!


----------



## JurassicBetta65 (Jan 23, 2012)

kfryman said:


> How long should I let the girls float and see each other before letting them out? And how do I do it do I release all of them then cup the ones fighting for the top or what, please explain lol!


From what I understand about 15-20 mins is what we have always done (though I'm just now planning my sorority and we've usually had a semi-aggressive tanks). And throwing them all in at once isnt a good choice. You want to gradually intriduce them. Like 2-3 at a time. And don't dump the water from their cups in either. Pour the betta into a net over a sink or bucket then introduce them that way. If you dump the water you are introducing extra amonia into the tank. Hope I helped. :-D


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay, wouldn't they fight each other if there is only two? Well one get bullied.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you release one girl at one end of the tank and the other girl at the opposite end, they shouldn't fight each other. This gives you time to prepare the next few girls for release. And if you see them fighting and you need to cup one, it's the same process as cupping for a water change or something like that.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok. I'll make sure the top is off. So I can cup them faster. So is 6 girls fine and if there are 7 I want seven is still a fine number correct.

I ordered more plants lol. I get some rotala. Maybe I will get some more dwarf sag too lol. Well I got some rocks that I boiled today, that way I can get some anubias and put them on the rocks.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If it's just all bettas, 7 girls are fine too. 

You have some nice plants now. A good variety.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, maybe six then, food cost will be cheaper lol.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Is 1.5g fine for QTing the bettas in? It will only be a week in there and most people do smaller homes for them so yeah.

Okay I went to Petco today and omg, I found the prettiest girl I have ever seen there, no that mine aren't pretty, I just love this gals colors.


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't wait to see it all set up and ready  
That girl is a cutiee.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So you got her, kfry? She's purrrty!

And yeah, 1.5g is just fine for QT. Heck, I once QTed 4 panda cories in a 2.5g for 3 weeks.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh I wish I grabbed her, I may ask my mom if I can go back on Tuesday and buy just a couple girls, not all. I wanna make sure I get her though. I swear if she is gone, I am not gonna be a happy panda lol.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I hope you can get her. She's gorgeous. She would be fine QTed in a 1g for a week, as long as her temp is kept above 76.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay maybe I will see about those heating mats. I can't afford to buy heaters and only use them for a week.

So all throughout this week I will be getting bettas to put in the tank.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay I got two girls, I am gonna get two more in a couple days. So it brings the total count to 6. How often should I change the water in a .75g? Is 50% a day fine or what.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Did you get the one girl you posted?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yup, she is so sluggish from the cold though, I put them both in the 15g to keep them warm. The other girl I got is a purple with redwash, the purple is red over blue so she isn't a rare purple. Sh is a mix with crowntail and veil I think or HM, not sure but she has crowntail branching on only the caudal? (My mind blanked lol, the back fin)

I am gonna try and get my mom to take me today to return some KKs and get some more girls. There was a yellow so I am getting her defenitely.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yellow is a pretty rare color. Usually all I see at my Petco are red cambodians and blues. Yup, caudal is the tail.  I'm glad you got the one girl and your other girl sounds gorgeous too.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I went and got more fish today, I got the yellow and...... The purple color one that I got, well... I found her sister! What are the chances of that? They look exactly alike, the caudal has slight pointing like crowns, that u shape. Same pattern too. She is injured but is still happy. Sakura if you could could you check out my two threads, one is called swim bladder? That one is the white one that I posted earlier, then missing gill flap, that is the sister of the one I have. I will post a pic of the gill.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Sad news the white multicolored girl passed this evening. She was literally minutes away from medicine but I guess her problems were too big.

I got my plants today and a new girl but the death of the white girl makes my day suck even more.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The poor thing. I'm sorry your day sucked and I hope tomorrow goes better.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I really need a good day, this is why I hate death. You get attached then they just go.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup. It's true.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay I returned the girl that died and the manager totally understood. She knew how hardy bettas are, I got a deltatail that was sold as a veil. I didn't really care I just liked her colors.

I took a video maybe I will upload it today to youtbe and post a link. It will just show the girls that are going in, besides the two that I already had. I need to find out how I am gonna float all the girls in there. Maybe leave the light off for a day? So they can all be in there. (The top doesn't allow any more room)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you get a breeder's net that suction cups to the side of the tank, you can put a girl in there. If worse comes to worst, you may not necessarily need to float them for a long time. An hour at most. Just long enough so that you can kind of get an idea of who might be the most aggressive girl.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay I will try to find one at Petco or Petsmart, if I find none I will check Amazon, just because I would have to use a credit card.

Heads up when fish are added I will make a new thread. This one is kind of outdated.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay so a net breeder will be better because the water will be the tank water right. I explained that terribly


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, it just means you don't have to try and cram one more cup into the tank. It's basically an extra space to put a girl in for a time-out.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah thats what I was thinking, plus no hassel for cleaning it daily.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I am killing this thread because I am no longer making it lol.

Here is the new one http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=92577


----------

